# New G.E. Commercial



## Greatwyrm (May 5, 2003)

I haven't seen this mentioned before or even on TV before.

I was watching one of the Law and Order spin-offs on Sunday.  During the commercial break, there's a spot where some geeky guy (supposedly a professor of something) runs into (literally) a supermodel at the laundromat.  They fall in love, go on a date, etc.

At one point they exchange gifts.  She opens the package the geeky guy hands her.  Lo and behold, A 3E PLAYERS HANDBOOK!!  Zoomed way in--no mistaking it for anything else.

They go on to get married, have a kid, and of course buy GE appliances.

The moral of the story, give a supermodel a game book and you're in like Flynn!


----------



## Griswold (May 5, 2003)

Cool   here's a link

GE Ad 


-G


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

Wow, I can't view the video from work, but I am really surprised by this.


----------



## alsih2o (May 5, 2003)

that is hilarious.

 i may have peed myself just a bit there.


----------



## King_Stannis (May 5, 2003)

Pretty neat!


----------



## HellHound (May 5, 2003)

GreatWyrm - I was waiting for someone to mention that ad here.

I saw it also while watching Law & Order spin-offs, but on Saturday night.

Then we flipped over to watching MadTV, and they did a sketch about those "earn a diploma NOW" colleges "in the l-shaped mall, next to the nail salon".

And one of the diplomas they offer is "Dungeon Master".

Two references in 45 minutes. I was floored.


----------



## Maraxle (May 5, 2003)

Two of the other new GE commercials have fantasy/sci-fi elements to them.  One has a bunch of viking-looking guys rowing a boat (with other vikings cruising past them using wind power).  Another has car painting robots out of work, lounging around, because they don't have anything to do because of this new plastic that doesn't need to be painted.


----------



## Gargoyle (May 5, 2003)

As an employee of GE, I could not be prouder.


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 5, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *And one of the diplomas they offer is "Dungeon Master".
> *




CRAP!!  All this time I was doing mine as an independent study.  If I'd only known about the college at the mall, I might not have ended up with this useless Business Management degree.


----------



## kreynolds (May 5, 2003)

That's a damn cute ad. Although it's funny, 'cause I pictured 200,000,000 house wives asking their husbands, "Honey? What book is that?" Think we'll see a surge of purchases next V-Day?


----------



## Airwolf (May 5, 2003)

That is an absolute riot.  

I'm trying hard not to laugh too much, else my co-workers will think I am even stranger than they already do.


----------



## Drawmack (May 5, 2003)

I am betting that a little research will show the same parent company behind hasbro and GE.


----------



## caudor (May 5, 2003)

I think there is a D&D gene...they just haven't found it yet.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2003)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> * else my co-workers will think I am even stranger than they already do. *




Is that even possible ?


----------



## MarauderX (May 5, 2003)

HA!  My fiance loves it, thinks it is so funny, but still doesn't want her own PHB for her upcoming birthday.  Go figure.


----------



## Maraxle (May 5, 2003)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *I am betting that a little research will show the same parent company behind hasbro and GE. *



GE doesn't have a parent company.  They are one of the biggest companies in the world.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 5, 2003)

Maraxle said:
			
		

> *
> GE doesn't have a parent company.  They are one of the biggest companies in the world. *




But it is however reasonable to believe that they own Hasbro.


----------



## Drawmack (May 5, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But it is however reasonable to believe that they own Hasbro. *




Which would mean that GE and Hasbro both have GE as their parent company and my assertion would still be true.


----------



## Utrecht (May 5, 2003)

reasonable - but not true.

Feel free to look it up in Dunn & Broadstreet........


More likely it was someone at the add agency that GE has highered to deliver this particular line of adverts.


----------



## Drawmack (May 5, 2003)

Well either GE is paying for the right or WOTC is paying for the right, unless they are connected in someway - which is why I made the assumtion that they shared a parent company. They could just share a major stockholder though, and that wouldn't be on Dunn & Bradstreet.


----------



## Utrecht (May 5, 2003)

Now that one - I can't verify.

However, all that would be necessary is for GE's Layers to talk to Hasbro's lawyers and ask if they could use the image.

Somehow I doubt that Hasbro would say no (as evidenced by the commercial) - so no money need change hands.


----------



## Airwolf (May 5, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that even possible ? *




Ahem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sounds like someone is just asking for a smack down. 


Back on the topic of GE commercials, my wife saw the one where the jet engine is attached to the Wright brothers airplane.  
She turned to me and asked "did it really look like that?"

I fell of the couch I was laughing so hard.  

The commercial is called "Orville and Wilbur" and can be see at GE Ads


----------



## Maraxle (May 5, 2003)

*removed speculation*

Nevermind.  It didn't add anything to the conversation.  However, I must say that the ad is funny.


----------



## I'm A Banana (May 5, 2003)

What, you mean that's not how it usually works?

Dang. It's worked every time *I've* met and married a supermodel. And I'm not even a nanotechnician.


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 5, 2003)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *Dang. It's worked every time *I've* met and married a supermodel. And I'm not even a nanotechnician.  *




C'mon, KM.  You can't expect all of us mere mortals to get the same fly honeys you do.


----------



## Buttercup (May 5, 2003)

I love it!  There are some interesting (and positive) assumptions in that commercial.  First is the assumption that D&D is the passtime of smart people.  The second assumption is that most people will recognize the book.

The first assumption pretty much negates the fears some of our fellow posters have that the world at large regards us as sick, chicken sacrificing satanists.  The second assumption is not true, IMO.  Not yet, anyway.  If that commercial gets enough airplay, it could do interesting things to sales of the PHB.


----------



## 333 Dave (May 5, 2003)

Anyone else notice the narrator was saying "Hard-wired computer geek" as the PHB was being shown?


----------



## Samothdm (May 5, 2003)

FYI, I can tell you that the same ad agency does not handle both Hasbro and GE.  Hasbro is handled by Grey Worldwide in New York (which is the company that I work for, although I'm in the L.A. office).  We do not have the GE account.

Years ago, NBC (which is owned by GE) was at an agency called D'arcy Masius Benton & Bowles (DMB&B) out here in L.A. (I used to work there, too) but that agency closed its doors last year.  I'm not sure which agency has the account now.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 5, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *
> The first assumption pretty much negates the fears some of our fellow posters have that the world at large regards us as sick, chicken sacrificing satanists.  The second assumption is not true, IMO.  Not yet, anyway.  If that commercial gets enough airplay, it could do interesting things to sales of the PHB. *




Puts chicken down gently on the ground and starts washing pentagram off of floor.

I know what you mean, chciken safrificing satatic worshipers indeed.  Where do they get that stuff?


----------



## Numion (May 5, 2003)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> *HA!  My fiance loves it, thinks it is so funny, but still doesn't want her own PHB for her upcoming birthday.  Go figure. *




Um.. she isn't a supermodel? Thats the reason .-..


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 5, 2003)

Numion said:
			
		

> *Um.. she isn't a supermodel? Thats the reason .-..  *




One of my players showed this to his wife.  She said, "Don't even think about it."

As I warned him, never tell your significant other she isn't a supermodel.


----------



## Buttercup (May 5, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Puts chicken down gently on the ground and starts washing pentagram off of floor.
> *




Darn you, Toe-Boy!  I'm never going to get the iced tea out of my keyboard!


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2003)

_(wistfully) Do you think she likes Star Trek, too...?_


----------



## caudor (May 5, 2003)

Drats, I rushed to the mall and starting dropping my Player's Handbook in front of all the good-looking-super-model types I could find.

Most just looked at me in horror or alarm.  One even ran and screamed for security.  I barely escaped.

Then again, maybe evil-looking clowns and super-models ain't cut out for each other after all.

He He...


----------



## alsih2o (May 5, 2003)

from the av thread- 
quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by alsih2o 
way off topic...was anyone at wotc or hasbro in on the inclusion of the players handbook in the GE commercial? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kate Ross (head legal counsel) and I worked with GE to make that happen. They came to us so we get only credit for being able to respond quickly.


----------



## Airwolf (May 5, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Puts chicken down gently on the ground and starts washing pentagram off of floor.
> 
> I know what you mean, chciken safrificing satatic worshipers indeed.  Where do they get that stuff? *




I'm glad that's all you were doing with the chicken.


----------



## Krug (May 5, 2003)

Now I know what to do with my Player's Handbook when I switch over to 3.5...


----------



## frankthedm (May 6, 2003)

oh..my...gods!

i love it


----------



## jdavis (May 6, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Now I know what to do with my Player's Handbook when I switch over to 3.5...  *




Give it to a Supermodel, or use it to prop up a leg on your GE washer/dryer combo unit?


----------



## Cedric (May 6, 2003)

> ...the world at large regards us as sick, chicken sacrificing satanists.




I have a cold...and I'm eating chicken right now, but that's where the analogy stops!


----------



## Krug (May 6, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Give it to a Supermodel, or use it to prop up a leg on your GE washer/dryer combo unit? *




i use SI Swimsuit issues for the latter..


----------



## Joseph Elric Smith (May 6, 2003)

OMG i love that comercial
ken


----------



## Mark (May 6, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *from the av thread-
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by alsih2o
> ...




Forget about the supermodel...  

Now I think that Kate Ross is hot!

(I'll bet she's smart, too!  )


----------



## doctorjeff98 (May 6, 2003)

My wife was curious about that book---I doubt she would want one for Mother's Day---maybe a DM's Guide?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2003)

When I saw that commercial I thought it was for WotC, because of the full screen shot of the PHB.


----------



## SemperJase (May 6, 2003)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> *At one point they exchange gifts.  She opens the package the geeky guy hands her.  Lo and behold, A 3E PLAYERS HANDBOOK!! *




True story, for our third anniversary, I gave my wife a copy of the PHB.


----------



## Monte At Home (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: New G.E. Commercial*



			
				SemperJase said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True story, for our third anniversary, I gave my wife a copy of the PHB. *




Bless you.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: New G.E. Commercial*



			
				SemperJase said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True story, for our third anniversary, I gave my wife a copy of the PHB. *



The third is the paper anniversary?  Or is it the d20 anniversary?


----------



## kreynolds (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: New G.E. Commercial*



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *The third is the paper anniversary?  Or is it the d20 anniversary? *




What can one say? Roleplaying keeps a marriage alive baby!!! 

Take that how you will, by the way.


----------



## talinthas (May 6, 2003)

Heh, i gave my gf the 3e PHB the day after i got back from gencon 2k =)  



(i bought my own phb the day it had come out, and had forgotten that i had one reserved at GC for me...)

But 3 years later, she's still my girlfriend, and still in my campaign =)


----------



## KingOfChaos (May 6, 2003)

Why is it playing the sound only when I try and view it?  Piece of crap computer.


----------



## BlackWych (May 6, 2003)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> *Why is it playing the sound only when I try and view it?  Piece of crap computer. *





Dude, It's time for a Dell...


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (May 6, 2003)

Maraxle said:
			
		

> *
> GE doesn't have a parent company.  They are one of the biggest companies in the world. *




That's what the illuminati want you to believe.


----------



## fba827 (May 6, 2003)

it seems innocent enough (it's just a commerical ) but I can't stop chuckling ... oh, how I do need psychiatric help..


----------



## Joseph Elric Smith (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: New G.E. Commercial*



			
				SemperJase said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True story, for our third anniversary, I gave my wife a copy of the PHB. *



Was our first christmas for me, my wife had finally started playing after we where married, so I got her a set of dice and the players hand book, for christmas, of course I made out even better as she got me 2 set of dwarven forge.
Ken


----------



## Silver Moon (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New G.E. Commercial*



			
				kreynolds said:
			
		

> *What can one say? Roleplaying keeps a marriage alive baby!!!  *



That it does.  My wife and I were gaming together for six years before we became engaged.  We've now been married for 14 years, have 3 children, and still game every Sunday night.  And one of the first presents that I had ever given her was a miniature for her playing character.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 6, 2003)

I am off to buy GE!  

D&D is an ICON!


----------



## Joseph Elric Smith (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New G.E. Commercial*



			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *
> That it does.  My wife and I were gaming together for six years before we became engaged.  We've now been married for 14 years, have 3 children, and still game every Sunday night.  And one of the first presents that I had ever given her was a miniature for her playing character. *



true though in my case my wife wasn't a gamer till after I got married. She was understanding enough, that when I told her I was willing to scale back on my gaming, she said " oh no, I've been gaming too long, and told me to game every Saturday liek I always did with My Friends"
then she would watch movies and pass through the room watching us play, and she would occasionally start to offer advice on what we should do, and we told her if she wanted to offer advice she need to have a character, and the rest as they say is history. She has been playing ever since, and I am looking forward to celebrating our 4th wedding anniversary this august.
ken


----------



## Tsyr (May 6, 2003)

Grrrr!

I tried to save it to my HD for posterity, but they somehow rigged it so you can't... But ASFRecorder and WMR70 won't capture the stream, it moves on them... Error 302. Anyone know how to bypass that?


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 6, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *Grrrr!
> 
> I tried to save it to my HD for posterity, but they somehow rigged it so you can't... But ASFRecorder and WMR70 won't capture the stream, it moves on them... Error 302. Anyone know how to bypass that? *




Try

Hold down the CTRL key RIGHT click link and SAVE AS or just right click and save as


----------



## Tsyr (May 6, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Try
> 
> Hold down the CTRL key RIGHT click link and SAVE AS or just right click and save as *




It's a streaming file... All you will get is the tiny header file.


----------



## Desdichado (May 6, 2003)

_EDIT:  Old news._


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 6, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's a streaming file... All you will get is the tiny header file. *



Arrrrrrrr!  Did not nothice that was just a media header!  Sorry.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 7, 2003)

delete me


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> (I'll bet she's smart, too!  ) *




You'd be right, (speaking as one of her friends from college).


----------



## Knightfall (May 8, 2003)

That was hilarious!


----------



## Aeris Winterood (May 10, 2003)

*Supermodel?*

Wow..... I just need to start doing my laundry! heheeee


----------

